# Musik in Audio Qualität downloaden



## Gehsi (30. März 2012)

*Musik in Audio Qualität downloaden*

Hallo
ich möchte wohl damit anfangen Musik in Audio Qualität zu downloaden.
Habe schon ein paar Seiten gefunden wo dies möglich ist, allerdings möchte ich mich nicht überall Regestrieren.
Deshalb dachte ich erstmal nachzufragen welche Seite zu empfehlen ist.

Währe echt super nett wenn hier ein paar Empfehlungen reinkommen.

Mfg. Gehsi


----------



## Herbboy (30. März 2012)

*AW: Musik in Audio Qualität downloaden*

Was meinst Du mit "Audio Qualität" ? Du meinst sicher CD-Qualität, oder was genau? ^^  "Audio Qualität" ist ja keine Qualitätsstufe, das ist so, als würdest eine "CPU mit Temperatur" suchen 

Und dass Du was kostenfreies legales suchst, ist hoffentlich nicht dein Ernst ^^   Da würd ich an Deiner Stelle mal nach Online-Radiosendern suchen...   und wenn es nicht legal sein soll, ist der Thread hier bald dicht...


----------



## joel3214 (30. März 2012)

*AW: Musik in Audio Qualität downloaden*

Radio Sender liefern aber keine cd -Quali leider.


----------



## RyzA (30. März 2012)

*AW: Musik in Audio Qualität downloaden*

Was auch noch meines Wissen legal ist bei YOuTube per "YouTubetoMp3Converter" die Lieder runterzuladen. Ist natürlich auch keine CD Quali.


----------



## Gehsi (30. März 2012)

*AW: Musik in Audio Qualität downloaden*

Hi
ja sorry, meine CD-Qualität.
Und nein, es soll nicht illegal sein. Es sollte ne legale Download Seite sein.
Ich möchte ne große Auswahl. Und es sollte natürlich günstiger sein, als die Original CD im Laden.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (30. März 2012)

*AW: Musik in Audio Qualität downloaden*

Hast du schonmal was von iTunes gehört?


----------



## Infin1ty (30. März 2012)

*AW: Musik in Audio Qualität downloaden*

Und du schonmal was von genau lesen 



> Hast du schonmal was von iTunes gehört?





> ja sorry, meine *CD-Qualität*.


iTunes bietet ja noch nichtmal 320KBp/s 

*Beatport* könnte etwas für dich sein. Da gibts fast nur unkomprimierte WAVs und sonst halt
320KBp/s MP3s. Ist aber relativ teuer und da gibts auch fast nur elektronische Musik. (House, Electro, Dubstep, Techno, Minimal und Pop /Rock).
Ist für DJs gedacht.


----------



## NuTSkuL (30. März 2012)

*AW: Musik in Audio Qualität downloaden*

ich hatte auch vor ner weile schonmal ne seite gefunden, die flac sogar teilweise in 24bit quali anbieten. war natürlich auch dementsprechend teuer.

hoffentlich fällt mir ein, wie die hieß...hmm.

da es jedoch sowieso relativ teuer werden wird, wär es evtl einfacher sich CD zu kaufen, die grad im angebot sind


----------



## troppa (30. März 2012)

*AW: Musik in Audio Qualität downloaden*

Na wenns nur CD-Qualität sein soll: Musicload bietet neuerdings auch .wav Downloads in 44.1kHz/16 Bit an. Aber bei dem Aufpreis von 0,60-1,20€ würd ich mir überlegen, ob ich nicht die CD kaufe und selber in .flac auslese.

Wenn etwas mehr sein soll: highresaudio.com bietet bis 352.8kHz/24Bit allerdings bewegen sich hier die Tracks zwischen 2,30-5,00€. Hauptsächlich aber Klassik, Jazz, Folk sowie Compilations wie Closer to the Music von Stockfisch.


----------



## Sesfontain (31. März 2012)

*AW: Musik in Audio Qualität downloaden*

juno,beatport, djtunes, etc


----------



## ich558 (31. März 2012)

*AW: Musik in Audio Qualität downloaden*



troppa schrieb:


> Na wenns nur CD-Qualität sein soll: Musicload bietet neuerdings auch .wav Downloads in 44.1kHz/16 Bit an. Aber bei dem Aufpreis von 0,60-1,20€ würd ich mir überlegen, ob ich nicht die CD kaufe und selber in .flac auslese.
> 
> Wenn etwas mehr sein soll: highresaudio.com bietet bis 352.8kHz/24Bit allerdings bewegen sich hier die Tracks zwischen 2,30-5,00€. Hauptsächlich aber Klassik, Jazz, Folk sowie Compilations wie Closer to the Music von Stockfisch.


 
Wow hab gerade zum ersten mal 352 khz Songs gehört- unglaublich wie gut die klingen. Leider ist das nicht ganz mein Genre. Kennt jemand auch eine Seite wo man mindestens 320er Songs aus Pop;Punk; Rock laden kann oder zumindest anspielen kann? (im legalen Rahmen versteht sich)


----------



## NuTSkuL (31. März 2012)

*AW: Musik in Audio Qualität downloaden*

hätte jemand daran interesse, sich einen highresaudio account zu teilen?
so, dass jeder nur ein teil davon bezahlen muss?
ich hoffe, dafür gibts jetzt keine verwarnung


----------



## Lan_Party (2. April 2012)

NuTSkuL schrieb:
			
		

> hätte jemand daran interesse, sich einen highresaudio account zu teilen?
> so, dass jeder nur ein teil davon bezahlen muss?
> ich hoffe, dafür gibts jetzt keine verwarnung



Was bringt dir das? Die Musik musst du ja selber bezahlen. Also ist es eig. sinnlos.

@ Topic Kann man die YT Videos nicht mit einem Converter in CD Qualität dln?

EDIT:
http://www.audio.de/ratgeber/vollwe...hwertige-musik-downloads-im-test-1110644.html

http://www.computerbild.de/fotos/Galerie-Downloads-in-CD-Qualitaet-3632525.html


----------



## TempestX1 (4. April 2012)

*AW: Musik in Audio Qualität downloaden*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> @ Topic Kann man die YT Videos nicht mit einem Converter in CD Qualität dln?


YT und CD Qualität...
Die Musik ist hörbar wenn man 720p oder höher auswählt aber noch weit entfernt von CD Qualität.

Was du brauchst ist ein Shop der FLAC und WAV Dateien anbietet und da kenn ich (leider) nur www.bleep.com - allerdings ist das nicht deine Geschmacksrichtung - wobei andere User auch bereits Links von anderen Seiten gepostet haben.


----------

